# So far I'm not liking win 7



## D007 (Apr 10, 2010)

I have tested 3d mark pro version several times and I see a negligible difference between xp and win 7 x 64 home premium for performance.
After getting win 7 I have video playback lag spikes and every single game I play crashes so far.
Bioshock 2 crashes, Left for dead 2 crashes, Silent hunter 4 crashes, Just cause 2 crashes.
I expected more, but I got a whole lot less.
I'm thinking it might of been better to stick with xp.

I have installed all kinds of codecs and done many recommendations to try to fix the problem.
I removed my video card overclocks and everything.
I still get video playback lag and my games still crash.
I have installed the most recent drivers and direct x, microsoft c++, framework comes with win 7 so no need for me to do it manually.
I uninstalled the video drivers and let win 7 install ones for me by it's self.
Seems some of the crashes have stopped, but still I get crashes.
The games just freeze and are usually accompanied by a fast looping noise "typical of a freeze".
Didn't know win 7 uses 900+ MB of memory, just for the OS as well.. >.>

Ug...


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 10, 2010)

Id say you are missing something...not too sure what though.
I play 3 out of those 4 games with no issues.

did you do a fresh format or just an overwrite saving the windows.old file?


----------



## D007 (Apr 10, 2010)

I wiped and reformatted.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 10, 2010)

Takes time, I had a lot of problems with Win7 in the beginning, enough for me to reconsider going back to Vista. After a while though, the problems seem to magically disappear, leaving a shiny new OS. Windows 7 is still not old enough to be as robust as XP, but it is showing a lot of promise.


----------



## D007 (Apr 10, 2010)

So sit, wait and hope for the best is your recommendation? 
I completely understand what you mean though. I have seen that happen with things in the past.
I hope that's the case this time as well, but if not.
I revert to my original statement. I'm not liking win 7...lol


----------



## Kreij (Apr 10, 2010)

Fourstaff said:
			
		

> the problems seem to magically disappear



I'm not sure how to resond to that. lol
I personally get rather leary when problem disappear and I don't know why.


----------



## reverze (Apr 10, 2010)

I've been using Win7 on my Desktop for a while now, and currently also on my Eee PC since December.

I would format again and wipe everything clean and try it all over again.

You are downloading all of the newest drivers correct?

Also, if it doesn't work on the second try, why not give x32 a shot? Just a suggestion.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 10, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Id say you are missing something...not too sure what though.
> I play 3 out of those 4 games with no issues.
> 
> did you do a fresh format or just an overwrite saving the windows.old file?



I have to agree, Silent Hunter 4 is about the only one out of those that I don't play, and I don't have any problems with any of those games, or really any game.  I have had one crash with Just Cause 2, but I'm pretty sure that was caused by Alt+Tabbing out of the game and back in.

Something else is wrong, it certainly isn't Win7's fault because those games work fine with Win7, as does video playback.

Make sure you have installed all the drivers, not just the video card drivers but the motherboard drivers also.  Just because Win7 picks up everything and there isn't any hardware in device manager that says it needs a driver, that doesn't mean you still shouldn't install the latest drivers for everything in your system.

As for the memory usage, don't worry about it.  Win7 is *VERY* good with memory management.  I've found it likes to use about 25% of the available memory, and page the rest.  On my systems with 2GB of memory, that means it uses about 500MB, sometime less, and yet it is still very smooth.  But it is smart, and if the RAM is there, it will use it instead of the page file, so on my systems with 8GB of RAM it uses about 2GB.  With 4GB of RAM, I've yet to run into a game not having enough memory, Win7 is extremely good about giving programs the memory they need.


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 10, 2010)

Win7 is bound to have teething problems, just like XP did in the day. I've been using it now for about 4 months and I'll tell you, I ain't goin' back to XP.

Maybe your copy is "faulty"?


----------



## francis511 (Apr 10, 2010)

Damn , what is it with all these " I don`t like win 7 " threads. This is like the third one in the last fortnight. Am I missing something ? BTW Win 7 is the shiznit imo. Functional 64-bit, increased network speeds , usable gameplay , great driver support. Soooo much better than vista.


----------



## Nick89 (Apr 10, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I'm not sure how to resond to that. lol
> I personally get rather leary when problem disappear and I don't know why.



I had this happen SOO many times.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 10, 2010)

D007 said:


> Just cause 2 crashes.


I think it crashed twice for me on Windows 7 Ultimate x64.  Out of 72 hours of game time, I can't complain about it.  I haven't played the other three games but yes, overall, I liked XP x64 better.  The problems XP had (namely, opening the network places when there is a domain in the area) were minor and infrequent.  Windows 7's problems rear their ugly head far more frequently (like the fundamentally broken WMP12).


----------



## Onderon (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't know if it might be the same that happened to me but I was having porblems and crashes with just cause 2 with the 197.12 drivers i changed back to 196. something (gona edit when i get home in about 2 hours). using those drivers I haven even got a single crash with win 7. try using those drivers and check. I can't even play 10 min of any game without crashing with the 197 drivers.


----------



## CyberCT (Apr 10, 2010)

I got a virus or spyware that completely stopped an internet connection so I figured it was time to upgrade from XP.  I formatted my HDD and installed Windows 7.

At first, I didn't like it because I had my start menu more customized in XP and Windows 7 doesn't allow that level of customization.

Now I like it and the only game out of 12 I play that runs worse than XP is GTA IV.  It stutters a lot.  I have all my drivers updated.

Strangely, sometimes games or apps "forget" my custom settings and revert to default.  Like how solitare is set up (which deck, draw one, etc).  Some games do this too with saves.

Oh, and I don't see any difference between DX9 and DX10.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 10, 2010)

only version of windows 7 i have had issues on was the ultimate x64 bit and there was something BSODing every day when the PC idled. i have since downgraded to windows 7 home premium x64 and had zero issues. I have no problems with games in windows 7. i have to have windows 7 due to DX 10/11 with the 5850. all in all, i love windows 7 and would only go back to XP if windows 7 was butchered by a goat.


----------



## jaredpace (Apr 10, 2010)

I went to 7 64 and back to XP for video games mainly.  I liked the 7 OS better though


----------



## fritoking (Apr 10, 2010)

when i first tried windows 7 ult x64 my ecs black series 780g motherboard and phenom9600 be did not like it one bit..tried all driver updates, software updates ..everything i could think of , plus what everyone else said to try....finally got pissed and went to the 32 bit ultimate and had no troubles to speak of...it just didnt like 64 bit. now i have home premium 64 bit on 1 machine , 32 bit ultimate on another ....and  64bit ultimate on this one...no issues and everyone in the house really likes it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 10, 2010)

Back the Overclock down to 3.6GHz and then try it, Overclocking does make a machine more sensitive to crashes.  I had 7 on this machine and overall was faster than XP as of Startup, Opening Programs and Shutting down. Gaming was not so great but that is thanks to Nvidia for not providing Optimized Drivers for NF2 and 3 motherboards.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 10, 2010)

Funny thing is..... whilst I like 7, I have a dual boot Vista and 7 system and I actually boot to Vista more often than 7, just a few less "issues" with vista (never thought I would be saying that 2 years ago), I still enjoy 7 but I tend to game mainly in Vista.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 10, 2010)

*Some ideas*

1. Did you check to see if there are any chipset drivers specifically for Win7?  If so and you haven't install it do so.

2. As others have mentioned we aren't having any game issues.  However, there is an update that addresses old games from MS called Application Compatibility Update (KB976264).

3.  If your problem is stream related  that maybe attributed to MMCS (Multimedia Class Scheduler) in which NetworkThrottlingIndex defaults to 10.    You should change this to 50.  Open up the registry (regedit) and go to: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ Multimedia\SystemProfile\NetworkThrottlingIndex
Then change NetworkThrottlingIndex from Decimal 10 to Decimal 50.  Default value for NetworkThrottlingIndex Hexadecimal is a (yes the letter a) or decimal 10.  

Try those 3 ideas


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 10, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Funny thing is..... whilst I like 7, I have a dual boot Vista and 7 system and I actually boot to Vista more often than 7, just a few less "issues" with vista (never thought I would be saying that 2 years ago), I still enjoy 7 but I tend to game mainly in Vista.



Only thing I heard about 7 is network device compatibility tends to be a little wonky, but I suspect due to non proper drivers are released.


----------



## D007 (Apr 11, 2010)

I just completely froze up while in these forums surfing topics.
Had to hard reboot, pc just froze, no warning, no noise, just froze solid.

I changed the throttling a week or so ago by the way to 50 per your suggestion on another topic. ^^.
I just reinstalled my nforce drivers from nvidias web site for win 7 x64, just to be safe.
I was using the new win 7 x 64 drivers from nvidia for the 8800gtx but it was causing me issues so i let windows 7 find a driver for me and it's working much better.
Anyone have a suggestion on a good working driver for win 7 on the 8800gtx? win 7 x64.



eidairaman1 said:


> Back the Overclock down to 3.6GHz and then try it, Overclocking does make a machine more sensitive to crashes.  I had 7 on this machine and overall was faster than XP as of Startup, Opening Programs and Shutting down. Gaming was not so great but that is thanks to Nvidia for not providing Optimized Drivers for NF2 and 3 motherboards.



Already did that, my entire system is running at stock speeds right now for testing purposes.
I'm having some very strange issues. My memory seems to be "somewhat" detected. 
Running 4 sticks of 1 gb memory in 4 slots for dual channel. It should change from 64 bit to 128 bit. Sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't. 
It wouldn't boot for a while or even post. Took out each stick, put them in one by one after resetting bios.
Now I'm back again and it registers 128 bit in bios.
This thing is extremely touchy, like I had to reset bios and take out the battery to even get it to work right the first time.
I couldn't even get it to read the 128 for a while and after I just got back online, I had to revalidate my windows genuine.

wth?..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok usually after a major BSOD in Windows NT OS you usually have to format to fix the problem, but another point being, Run your CPU at what it is meant to be running at, Set the Memory to what it is supposed to be running at as per Motherboard support specs (Motherboard shouldn't be overclocked in anyway) Ensure all plugin boards including memory are fully inserted, check all electrical connections. If need be remove and reinstall them. Run Memtest 86 and check your CPU temperatures. To me if the memory keeps on switching modes either your motherboard or memory are faulty. Check to see if there are any bios updates for your board aswell. If i recall correctly NF Chipsets were pretty touchy on Intel setups, that's why most ran Intel chipsets, or 780i.



D007 said:


> I just completely froze up while in these forums surfing topics.
> Had to hard reboot, pc just froze, no warning, no noise, just froze solid.
> 
> I changed the throttling a week or so ago by the way to 50 per your suggestion on another topic. ^^.
> ...


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 11, 2010)

Do you still have that Soundblaster in your PC?  If so, take it out, scour the drivers and give it a go.  Win7 does not get along with Soundblaster, at least, that's what was giving me issues.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Kind of odd, never had issues with them.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 11, 2010)

Have you tried the suggestion of taking your OC down? windows 7 requires more stability than Windows XP in my experience, especially in higher OCs (4ghz+)


----------



## D007 (Apr 11, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ok usually after a major BSOD in Windows NT OS you usually have to format to fix the problem, but another point being, Run your CPU at what it is meant to be running at, Set the Memory to what it is supposed to be running at as per Motherboard support specs (Motherboard shouldn't be overclocked in anyway) Ensure all plugin boards including memory are fully inserted, check all electrical connections. If need be remove and reinstall them. Run Memtest 86 and check your CPU temperatures. To me if the memory keeps on switching modes either your motherboard or memory are faulty. Check to see if there are any bios updates for your board aswell. If i recall correctly NF Chipsets were pretty touchy on Intel setups, that's why most ran Intel chipsets, or 780i.



I've had very few BSOD's that require a reformat.
I removed the sound card and the entire system is running at absolute stock, including bios, and bios has been flashed to the latest version SZ1 I believe it is.

I don't know what you mean by "motherboard shouldn't be overclocked in anyway"
Do you mean bios shouldn't be overclocked in?
I've never heard that before, I've always heard the contrary, that it is best to OC in bios.

Spent 2 hours verifying all connections, removed components and reinserted them.
Cleaned everything out, dust, wires, etc.
Those are standard things I always do when i have a weird issue.

I will look into any updates, thank you for the information ^^.
Believe me I have been entertaining the idea that the memory or something could be dieing.
If that's the case , I'll get another stick or an entire new set if necessary.
This wasn't happening on xp though, seems odd it would start happening now.

I also ran memtest for several hours and it detected no errors.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 11, 2010)

i havent found a game 7 cant play... hell i installed and played civ 3 the other night with a few friends


----------



## D007 (Apr 11, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Have you tried the suggestion of taking your OC down? windows 7 requires more stability than Windows XP in my experience, especially in higher OCs (4ghz+)



lol read up please, this is the third time someone has said this and the third time I have stated "everything is at absolute stock" XD..
but thank you for trying to help anyway, 

I have to test this as is now for a few hours.
I'll let yas know how it turns out, thanks again.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 11, 2010)

sorry... didn't really read the thread until now xD


----------



## rumors69 (Apr 11, 2010)

You have a hardware problem not a win7 problem,if your machine crashed and had trouble booting up after it crashed then it's hardware not software.If it gives problems before it even posts your OS cannot be the problem


----------



## rumors69 (Apr 11, 2010)

your mobo maybe the problem!


----------



## CyberCT (Apr 11, 2010)

I have the same 4 GHz OC on Windows 7 that I had on XP on my E8500.  No stability problems what so ever.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 11, 2010)

It sounds to me like you have some kind of hardware issue, the not running in dual-channel mode definitely sounds like a chipset issue.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 11, 2010)

I know it realy don't like my lg blueray.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 11, 2010)

CyberCT said:


> I have the same 4 GHz OC on Windows 7 that I had on XP on my E8500.  No stability problems what so ever.



Remember Every Machine is different, Even Macs are totally different from one another, its fact of manufacturing processes.


----------



## D007 (Apr 13, 2010)

Well you guys hit the nail right on the head. Next morning when I booted the pc the mobo would not post. I tried everything I could think of to try to get it to. I removed every single component and tried to boot it with bare bones attached, to see if it would just post. Nothing, not even a beep..lol.. Just went straight to the FF code without it doing anything else.

So I hooked up the old 680i mobo and here I am. Had to buy a ethernet card for the 6800i though XD. I'm also not seeing any video playback problems anymore.  So it looks like those issues I was experiencing were likely directly related to the hardware failure. Talking to who I bought the mobo from on this site to get the 750i RMA'd.
Only had it like a year .
It's just one of those things that happens, no ones fault, that's just the nature of hardware.
It is completely unpredictable. I just want to get it fixed and hook it back up. 

But thanks for all your input. In light of recent circumstances I'd like to change the title of this post to something like. "I don't like hardware failure"...lol..
Not fair to judge win 7 by faulty hardware, so my apologies on my an incorrect assumption.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 13, 2010)

I think that your thread title is okay, D007. You first experienced the problems on Win7.
I will change the title if you so request, but then you leave it up to me to pick the title. lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 13, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I'm not sure how to resond to that. lol
> I personally get rather leary when problem disappear and I don't know why.



i will tell you why! bill gates sneaks into your house when you are sleeping and fixes the problems himself!


----------



## D007 (Apr 13, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I think that your thread title is okay, D007. You first experienced the problems on Win7.
> I will change the title if you so request, but then you leave it up to me to pick the title. lol



Why does that sound strangely ominous to me? lol..
I'm expecting to see a new title like "dipshit makes false accusations about win 7" or something..lol.
All good, feel free to leave it alone.


----------



## Taz100420 (Apr 13, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i will tell you why! bill gates sneaks into your house when you are sleeping and fixes the problems himself!



Hes like the Santa of computers! Leaves you with a present of a problem free OS!
Sux about the mobo tho, hope ya get it back quick(ish)


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Apr 13, 2010)

D007 said:


> I have tested 3d mark pro version several times and I see a negligible difference between xp and win 7 x 64 home premium for performance.
> After getting win 7 I have video playback lag spikes and every single game I play crashes so far.
> Bioshock 2 crashes, Left for dead 2 crashes, Silent hunter 4 crashes, Just cause 2 crashes.
> I expected more, but I got a whole lot less.
> ...


might have not read it, but did you do a Windows Update?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 13, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> might have not read it, but did you do a Windows Update?



LOL HAHAHA!!! i dont think windows update would help a dead motherboard j/k. i would have tried it also cause theres alot of updates they put out for win 7 i just dont download the 033 update.


----------



## Easo (Apr 13, 2010)

For me it usually eats 1.9 GB with background programms. 3.5+ with games or smth. No slowdown whatsoever. RAM usage simply isnt feelable.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 13, 2010)

I can't help but think it's the nVIDIA chipset giving you these issues, not Windows 7. From personal experience, nVIDIA chipsets on Vista and 7 have been nothing but hard work and abundance of issues. I suggest you do a completely clean install but before hand download the latest chipset drivers (15.51) and then go ahead installing the latest .net framework and DirectX after installing the latest GFX drivers.

After that, I'd run Windows Update to fill in the gaps.

Then before installing anything else test out your benchmarks from before and then one by one install your games and test them.

This method has worked for me in the past, hopefully it'll help you.

D'OH! Missed this...



D007 said:


> Well you guys hit the nail right on the head. Next morning when I booted the pc the mobo would not post. I tried everything I could think of to try to get it to. I removed every single component and tried to boot it with bare bones attached, to see if it would just post. Nothing, not even a beep..lol.. Just went straight to the FF code without it doing anything else.
> 
> So I hooked up the old 680i mobo and here I am. Had to buy a ethernet card for the 6800i though XD. I'm also not seeing any video playback problems anymore.  So it looks like those issues I was experiencing were likely directly related to the hardware failure. Talking to who I bought the mobo from on this site to get the 750i RMA'd.
> Only had it like a year .
> ...


----------



## djisas (Apr 19, 2010)

Im new to win7 game, like 3 weeks only...
Had an hard time adjusting codec, had another hard time to get the taskbar to look like vista, had some trouble figuring out the new search system, but i have to say its blazing fast; its devouring my little 2Gb of ram although it runs smooth most of time, dont really like the libraries thing and had another hard time to get Dragon age to work (because of the libraries system and me having my docs on a different hdd) but i figured out how to move my docs to its place and get the game going; my favorite video program still works, it dates from the Stonehenge already, it worked perfectly on xp, nicely on vista and it still runs, not a very good integration but it works; fast boot and shutdown, my vista was taking like 2m to shutdown...

All summed up, i dont really like it more than vista or XP, but its the natural evolution...
Just need to dig my pockets from some 50€ worth of ram...

By the way no bsod or crashes yet, although the dragon age game has crashed a couple times already or a little more in 3 weeks of gaming, nothing annoying yet...


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 19, 2010)

Win7 is odd I think it tweaks itself over Time...I'm glad to hear you got the problem solved to BTW..
Run some benchmarks and run them again in a few months..you may be surprised I know I was..
My hard drives went form an Average of 161mb/s read/write to 181 with HDtune 
It would seem 7 gets better as it matures with your system


----------



## Kreij (Apr 20, 2010)

D007 said:


> Why does that sound strangely ominous to me? lol..
> I'm expecting to see a new title like "dipshit makes false accusations about win 7" or something..lol.
> All good, feel free to leave it alone.



LOL ... The sections I'm assigned to are pretty quiet (from a thread crapping standpoint) so I don't always persue every thread every day.
Seems the software people are better at behaving. 

No, I was just kidding. I think that your title is fine, but if you want it changed, just PM me.
Same goes for anyone else.

On topic : I don't have 7 yet. I have to get with the program.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 20, 2010)

007 - Try using older drivers for those 8800's...185.85 always does great for me. I seldom use the newer drivers, especially for bench work.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2010)

i was going to post that it sounded like a memory controller/OC issue, but seems you figured that out already


----------



## demonbrawn (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry about your mobo man. I know how that feels. However, I do really like Win7. I had time to adjust by switching to Vista (I HATED using wireless on Vista) first, and now Win7 is a comfortable transition. Like others have said, bootup and shutdown and overall program use is much faster than in Vista. Good luck with the hardware, though.


----------



## epicfail (Apr 20, 2010)

ive never had 1 problem with my 7 x64 Ultimate, dont know i might just be lucky i had more problems with xp than what ive had with This os, runs smoothly and never had a game crash on me


----------



## Fist2k10 (May 31, 2010)

I'm all for change and I like Windows 7 but it doesn't seem to like me. I have had more crashes with this system than all of the others put together and I've only had it a couple months.

Defo some issues with it.........I get warning after warning like" Name resolution for the name www.msftncsi.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded." 

I have 2 PC and a laptop so unless they are all wonky then these issues are surely within the W7 set up.

I had trouble with all 3 wit connecting to the Internet.I must have read 100's of times and there are 1000's of sites saying IPv6 should be unticked as it is te main cause of the problem........if that is the case why does W7 come with it set up?

There are plenty of solutions been thrown about but Microsoft themselves don't seem to have the answer to why event viewers all over the world are full of  RAS Client and DNS Warnings!!!

Almost every time I crash they are in evidence prior to the even but Windows comes up with things like "The content source <csc:// cannot be accessed" or "The following fatal alert was generated: 10. The internal error state is 10" or The Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework service terminated unexpectedly

That's 3 crashes I had surrounded by RasClient Dhcp and DNS warnings.

I could be typing like I am now, could be listening to the horse racing on line could be fighting Ruskies or Call of Duty...........Windows 7 just doesn't seem to have aplan to when it crashes it just does.

I was convinced it was my RAM so I replaced it.......luckily under warranty.........made not an ounce of difference.

Microsoft will of course get round to fixing these things but by that time Windows 8 will be out and we can all star playing computer scientist all over again.

I'm sure I'll get everything fixed eventually but I think anyone who thinks W7 is in any way perfect is either the luckiest guy on earth or stone mad.


----------



## Mussels (May 31, 2010)

all your networking issues are simple to diagnose... your network is bad.

doesnt matter if it works in XP or older environments if it doesnt work with modern software, the problem is that your network/router/whatever is just incompatible.


as to systems crashing, well... thats either a hardware or a software fault. and since 7 works for the rest of the world fine, i think that narrows it down a little.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 31, 2010)

Only thing I am having an issue with is the 59.94 Hz refresh stays on my laptop, I did research on it and its possible the EDID tables are not Qualified. MS states there is no problem with it.


----------



## Mussels (May 31, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Only thing I am having an issue with is the 59.94 Hz refresh stays on my laptop, I did research on it and its possible the EDID tables are not Qualified. MS states there is no problem with it.



thats normal, actually.

no idea WHY its normal, but its normal.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 31, 2010)

MS States its for TV standards old that is. But I notice no difference in performance between the 2. Its just like how 7 detects my CPU running at 3.39 GHz and not 3.4 GHz.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 31, 2010)

I wish I had seen the thread when it first came up, because I found your problem...



> EVGA 750i SLI FTW ATX Intel Motherboard



get an intel chipset and never look back man... Nvidia chipsets have always been the crap of the crop when it comes to sckt775. 

Sincerely,

-The ex-owner of 5 dead 680i boards.


----------



## djisas (May 31, 2010)

After a month using win7, we have adapted to each other and everything's been smooth and faster than ever before...


----------



## Mussels (May 31, 2010)

djisas said:


> After a month using win7, we have adapted to each other and everything's been smooth and faster than ever before...



we are microsoft of borg. you will be assimilated. your user habits and performance tweaks shall be added to our own. Resistance is futile... you WILL be upgraded.


----------



## djisas (May 31, 2010)

Its not a question of if, but when...


----------

